# What type of these socks do you prefer to wear?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

either those little ''trainer liners'' / ankle socks.

or those longer more traditional socks.?



















personally i have drawers of both. But the past couple years I much prefer the little small socks most of the year.

I dont like those long socks that are having the fabric going past the ankle and up the calves..... feels like there is too much fabric there LOL.

But In the cold , wet winter.... i have to use those socks when using boots for trudging through snow etc....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm slightly obsessed with toe socks.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I go based on the weather


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm slightly obsessed with toe socks.


I use ankle socks, but I think I want a pair of these now :yes lmao


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I prefer the ankle/no-show socks unless it's very cold. I find that they're far more comfortable than the socks that come higher up. I really don't like having anything that restrictive around my calves (especially when I'm at work, on my feet all day), and not to mention, the indentation lines they leave around my calves for quite a while after I take them off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wear mostly ankle and no show socks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cmasch said:


> I use ankle socks, but I think I want a pair of these now :yes lmao


You should, they're fun. They do take a minute to get used to though.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I only wear fuzzy socks I won't wear anything else

i'm a fan of the knee-length ones


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Short socks. Can't stand long socks, they keep getting pulled down when I'm walking in my boots.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#TeamToeSocks


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think all socks should be identical.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either knee length socks, especially ones made for schoolchildren (so durable). Or less often except in summer, small ankle socks.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Short and bright.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Crew in Winter...

Thigh Highs.. in the Summer, cause I can rock those in shorts...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My feet are always freezing so I wear thick thermal socks for most of the year, normal socks just won't do.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I prefer full length socks, the ankle ones just don't feel right for some reason:stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Limmy said:


> #TeamToeSocks


:boogie:yay


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wear crew socks that that go up to low-mid calf but in the summer I wear ankle socks when wearing shorts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Smallfry said:


> I prefer full length socks, the ankle ones just don't feel right for some reason:stu


yeah . i know what you mean.  but you get used to it pretty quickly. Frankly now it feels weird for me to go back to the longer sock again. But I would get used to it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm Mexican. All the way up below the knee.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I prefer all cotton (not too thin), that's impossible to find at stores these days.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*My favs!*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ kinda hot

short ankles almost exclusively these days.... my legs seem too developed from running hills or something to wear other socks comfortably.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Normal socks for the most part, trainer socks suit best in summer though since I have plenty of them,


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think all socks should be identical.


I think all women should wear thigh high tights.. If your premise is also true we're all in trouble.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I just prefer ankle socks but anything with black and maybe so minor color, but I have other colors too lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm slightly obsessed with toe socks.


 Not too shabby


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I wear the walmart standards in the winter. Cheap, effective. In summer I have these fancy dress socks that breathe really well for when I am wearing pants, and ankle socks for when I am wearing shorts but sandals are not applicable.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ankle socks only yo


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Ankle socks and knee highs.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I wore the ankle ones for a period a few years ago, but that was when I was studying. Elsewise (that should be a word) I wear regular socks.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I just wear ankle socks. I prefer other people to wear thigh highs, though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Anything stolen or full of holes


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ankle socks, they're more comfortable for me.

I only wear long socks if I'm playing baseball. Around the house I usually just wear my flip-flops without socks.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thigh highs or ankle socks.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

It kind of depends on the season. Here in Texas it's very hot from late spring to mid autumn. I prefer to wear the long socks, but I can only wear them when the weather is cool enough for long pants. During the war months I have to wear the ankle socks because the longer onesblook a bit strange with shorts and a tee-shirt.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ankle socks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

go ankle socks.! go ankle socks...! :boogie


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I try to avoid wearing socks unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Socks? Sometimes I put those on when my boots start to rub in winter. Most of the time not. I never wear them in the house and I wear sport sandals every day that is warm enough and some days that probably aren't. I go barefoot whenever possible.


----------

